# Tallest girl in college basketball: Allyssa DeHaan



## AtomGreen

I know there are some towers out there. Who are some of the tallest around the country?

Is there anyone taller than 6' 9" Michigan State freshman Allyssa DeHaan?


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

I'm pretty sure she is the current tallest...Although, that doesn't make her the best...lol.


----------



## southeasy

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

she's kind of cute.


----------



## naibsel

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

LOL at that first pic how her hand is above the rim.

i bet she had one of those deanna nolan moments. they go up for a board. look like they got all the lift in the world for a monster putback. then remember they are a girl and somehow manage to stuff it up



southeasy said:


> she's kind of cute.


ur more of a man than i am. i cant admit. its too freaky


----------



## AtomGreen

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*



naibsel said:


> LOL at that first pic how her hand is above the rim.
> 
> i bet she had one of those deanna nolan moments. they go up for a board. look like they got all the lift in the world for a monster putback. then remember they are a girl and somehow manage to stuff it up


She actually dunks with relative ease. For being so tall she bucks the trend a bit in the sense that she's athletic as well. Chick's got a 25" vertical which is pretty dang good for a a girl of that height. She's recently been working on dunking with two hands if you can believe it. 

Grandville star practices her dunks 

And to the guy saying she's kind of cute. 

I have to agree.


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

I'm anxious to see how she'll do. Michigan State is #17 in the preseason rankings and they open up against Bucknell on Nov. 17....should be an easy win.


----------



## MacDanny 6

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

its Yao Ming girl version!


----------



## TheTruth34

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

tall chick...she is kinda cute though which is amazing lol.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

She does not have Yao's thick legs...that's Katie Feenstra's territory, at only 6'8".

Allyssa is also a Christian girl, so I think the lesbian reference is a bit off course. I will be watching how she does. Coach Joanne P has a least a clue about what it takes to produce players for the WNBA. Kristin Haynie played there, and won a Championship ring in her rookie season with Sacto. Coach P also calls some of the WNBA games, so she is a good coach for players who want to work their games into a place where they can eventually play in the W.


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

^What thick legs?? Her legs are skinny as hell! lol


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

Allyssa's legs are skinny....but, they were comparing them to Yao's and his are very thick, towit I mentioned Katie Feenstra's legs, which will remind you of Yao's. 

You better be ready for a jolt if you run up against Katie in the paint. I watched Tari Phillips fly off her the first time they ever played against each other...and Tari is not a player who usually has a problem moving a rookie around in the paint, if you know what I mean.


----------



## netsgiants

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

Those of you who think a 6'9 girl is cute, shame on you.


----------



## MacDanny 6

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*



netsgiants said:


> Those of you who think a 6'9 girl is cute, shame on you.


 height is just a number


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*



MacDanny 6 said:


> height is just a number


Man you guys are hilarious, but I'll agree, she is kinda of cute.


----------



## naibsel

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

If i was 6'9 id hit it.

but if i was 6'9 id be so happy that i was 6'9 id go an old women with goitres and a hunchback


----------



## AtomGreen

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*



CbobbyB said:


> I'm anxious to see how she'll do. Michigan State is #17 in the preseason rankings and they open up against Bucknell on Nov. 17....should be an easy win.


In MSU's 2nd exhibition game...DeHaan had 16 pts, 14 rebs, and 8 blocks.


----------



## xray

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*



> DeHaan has gained 20 to 30 pounds since arriving at MSU for summer workouts.


When I read that, I thought I had something to say - but I'm speachless. :none:


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*



AtomGreen said:


> In MSU's 2nd exhibition game...DeHaan had 16 pts, 14 rebs, and 8 blocks.


hmm...she could be something special..


----------



## Cameron Crazy

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

She is going to be a beast!


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*



Cameron Crazy said:


> She is going to be a beast!


i have my doubts...but we'll see.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

Hey...Michigan State is coming to Houston to play the UH Lady Cougars on Sunday, November 26th, at 2:00 p.m., Hofheinz Pavillion on the UH campus.

Be there, or be square. Alyssa will be in the house, and I am looking for a block party! :naughty:


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*



4ever_bball_fan said:


> Hey...Michigan State is coming to Houston to play the UH Lady Cougars on Sunday, November 26th, at 2:00 p.m., Hofheinz Pavillion on the UH campus.
> 
> Be there, or be square. Alyssa will be in the house, and I am looking for a block party! :naughty:


damn women, you go everywhere..lol. Don't you ever take a break?????


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

You kiddin'...

That's just a warm up. I will be at the Frank Erwin Center in Austin on the 17th of December to see UT vs. UT...the Battle of the Oranges!!

Tiffany Jackson against Miss Parker. Yes sir...got my tickets today...way up in the air, but at least in the building, and on the lower level. That place will be packed out.

Basketball is life, you know???


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*



4ever_bball_fan said:


> You kiddin'...
> 
> That's just a warm up. I will be at the Frank Erwin Center in Austin on the 17th of December to see UT vs. UT...the Battle of the Oranges!!
> 
> Tiffany Jackson against Miss Parker. Yes sir...got my tickets today...way up in the air, but at least in the building, and on the lower level. That place will be packed out.
> 
> *Basketball is life, you know???*


I think someone needs a career change, lol...Your like a basketball know-it-all.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

Dude...would to heaven I could make a good living talking about basketball...

But, I have to keep a real job to support my memorabilia habit...LOL.

Study often and effectively...LOL.


----------



## WaterlooVikings

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

do you relize the old wives tale about how sone will be at least as tall as the mothers... you could make 3 NBA Centers!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*

Freshman carries No. 17 Michigan State to opening win 
...we may have something here.


----------



## AtomGreen

Game #2...

*11 points, 11 rebounds, 8 blocks.* That broke MSU's single game block record. 

Just two blocks shy of her first collegiate triple double. 

I believe she -averaged- a triple double as a junior in high school.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

Next Sunday afternoon at UH Hofheinz Pavillion...be there, or be square!!! 

I will be rooting for the underdog Lady Coogs, of course. And what a beat down by Duke this week end???? Does that mean that the Lady Blue Devils might come to Houston next season??? HUmmmmmm?


----------



## GuYoM

she looks good


----------



## benfica

She does look good, I am 6ft guy and would jump on her in a minute.

She is hot, the though of those long legs wrapped around.....


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Tallest girl in college basketball?*



MacDanny 6 said:


> height is just a number


Nope, its not. Im 5'11 and Im not ****ing anything thats taller than me. Especially not 10" taller.


----------



## CbobbyB

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Next Sunday afternoon at UH Hofheinz Pavillion...be there, or be square!!!
> 
> I will be rooting for the underdog Lady Coogs, of course. And what a beat down by Duke this week end???? Does that mean that the Lady Blue Devils might come to Houston next season??? HUmmmmmm?


hurry up and write another blog!

lol


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

cbob...send me a pm for any special topics you might want to read me go on and on about. The most difficult thing about blogging on a widely read board, is thinking of something a lot of people might be interested in reading about.

I hope to have one out today or tomorrow, before the holiday.


----------



## AtomGreen

Well she followed up a relatively bad game on Wedenesday with a pretty good one on Friday.

17 points - 9 boards - 4 blocks - 3 assists


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

I'm '6"7, so we'd probably produce some '7"0+ NBA prospects between us. Could be a future in it


----------



## edyzbasketball

This thread is hilarious.

She is very tall(she'll definitely get into the WNBA), and yeah, she is kinda cute. But a bit too skinny...


----------



## AtomGreen

The big girl played like $#!7 today against Houston (MSU still won though) but I guess she was coming off from a cold so I suppose a little slack can be awarded. 

And pics are always nice in these kind of threads.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

DeHaan was a definite disappointment yesterday, but Lucas-Perry was rock solid. Victoria was the only player of any real WNBA calibre on the floor yesterday at Hofheinz Pavillion.

I will be blogging on my experience on WNBA.com later today, so it should post tomorrow. Check it out.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

CbobbyB said:


> hurry up and write another blog!
> 
> lol


Blog's up...Have you seen her???


----------



## CbobbyB

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Blog's up...Have you seen her???


no, but I heard she didn't show up...:biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal

edyzbasketball said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> She is very tall(she'll definitely get into the WNBA), and yeah, she is kinda cute. But a bit too skinny...


You'd rather have her bulk up with muscles or something? :biggrin:


----------



## JPSeraph

Well, at least my armpit wouldn't be in her face.


----------



## AtomGreen

*Career night for the freshman...28 pts, 10 reb, 5 blk, 2 stl. *


----------



## CbobbyB

AtomGreen said:


> *Career night for the freshman...28 pts, 10 reb, 5 blk, 2 stl. *


:worthy: I never saw that coming. I now have high expectations for her...as a freshman.

Rankings
1. Maryland
2. North Carolina
3. Oklahoma
4. Tennessee 
5. Duke 
6. Ohio State 
7. Connecticut 
8. Georgia 
9. Purdue 
10. Texas A&M 
11. LSU 
12. Vanderbilt 
13. Baylor 
14. Arizona State 
15. Stanford 
16. California 
17. DePaul 
18. Rutgers 
19. Louisville 
20. Michigan State 
21. George Washington 
22. Texas 
23. BYU 
24. Kentucky 
25. Texas Tech


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

AtomGreen said:


> *Career night for the freshman...28 pts, 10 reb, 5 blk, 2 stl. *


That's who I was looking for last Sunday afternoon in Houston...LOL.


----------



## AtomGreen

4ever_bball_fan said:


> That's who I was looking for last Sunday afternoon in Houston...LOL.


Yeah, I read that she was a little under the weather in Houston but I still think that she can be bullied and pushed around by stronger girls and in turn can be taken out of her game. But when she comes out motivated like the other day against Rhode Island, there are only a handful or two of posts who can play at that level. 

It's too bad you didn't get to see that side of her.


----------



## AtomGreen

Against previously unbeaten Univ. of South Florida, DeHaan posts her 2nd straight big game and misses her first collegiate triple double by just two blocks and a board. MSU won 79-71. 

20 points, 9 rebounds, 8 blocks.


----------



## CbobbyB

AtomGreen said:


> Against previously unbeaten Univ. of South Florida, DeHaan posts her 2nd straight big game and misses her first collegiate triple double by just two blocks and a board. MSU won 79-71.
> 
> 20 points, 9 rebounds, 8 blocks.


I think its safe to say that she is (for the most part) pretty consistent...I wonder what she can do against the elite teams


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

Top Basketball Players

DeHaan plays complete game
By David Goricki / The Detroit News

1. ALLYSSA DEHAAN

(C, Grandville)

GRANDVILLE -- Most of the premier girls basketball players in the state were busy this summer competing in AAU tournaments or All-American camps across the country.

But Grandville's Allyssa DeHaan is not like most quality players. She is different in size. She also has a different agenda. Her life is not just basketball.

At 6-foot-8, DeHaan is one of the tallest players in the country -- high school, college or professional. She has the ability to control a game with her scoring, rebounding or shot blocking.

DeHaan was highly recruited by all the national powers, but wanted to play close to home. She narrowed her choices to Michigan State, Division II Grand Valley State and NAIA Cornerstone College. She chose the Spartans.

DeHaan averaged 26 points, 12.9 rebounds and 9.8 blocks last season to help Grandville reach the Class A quarterfinals.

DeHaan, who hasn't played AAU ball since middle school, went on a 10-day church mission July 6-16 to Mexico to help build a home for a family.

"My church had a mission to build a house for a family that lost their's to a fire," DeHaan said. "We had 27 of us on the mission and built it in four days.

"It was a lot of fun. I did a lot of things that other (shorter) people couldn't like paint the trim. I also mixed a lot of cement. It was a great experience."

Now, DeHaan is ready to get back on the court. But just how good is she?

"She impacts a game like few others," Lansing Catholic Central coach Dan Doneth said. "She obviously can score, but she has a great set of hands and is a very good passer. Defensively, she just alters everything. Players think they have a layup and the next thing you know the ball's swatted away. She's a great player."

DeHaan said she handles the attention -- from media, coaches and fans -- better than she did as a freshman or sophomore.

Of course, she no longer has to worry about college coaches attending practice and games now that she has decided on Michigan State.

"She's a great young lady to coach," Grandville coach Charlie DeRyke said. "Her priorities are right on the money. The other girls love her. She's always been a quick learner. She has great coordination and has matured a lot since her sophomore year."

DeHaan feels Grandville has a chance to make it to East Lansing to play for a state championship.

"We're excited about the season," DeHaan said. "We have four players back. We worked hard this summer during team camp."


----------



## CbobbyB

I don't think she was even on the radar as far as "who to keep a close eye on" regarding freshmen. I sure as hell didn't know who she was.


----------



## AtomGreen

CbobbyB said:


> I don't think she was even on the radar as far as "who to keep a close eye on" regarding freshmen. I sure as hell didn't know who she was.


Yeah in today's college basketball, if you don't play AAU you simply don't get noticed by the ranking services and they and they alone generate the preseason media hype with regards to freshman. Trust me though, the big dogs in college basketball all knew about DeHaan. UConn, Tennessee, North Carolina, Duke...they all recruited Allyssa, but very early on she made it well known that she wasn't planning to go out of state to attend college. 

I mean what kind of freshman "superstar-in-waiting" has a final three list of Michigan State, Division II Grand Valley State and NAIA Cornerstone College. :lol: 

She's a unique talent, that's for sure.


----------



## CbobbyB

AtomGreen said:


> I mean what kind of freshman "superstar-in-waiting" has a final three list of* Michigan State, Division II Grand Valley State and NAIA Cornerstone College*. :lol:


omg, lol. That's pathetic :cheers:


----------



## -33-

Duke has a 6'7" girl, Allison Bales who's pretty damn good...all-time leader in ACC blocks and NCAA Tournament history in blocks.


----------



## AtomGreen

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Duke has a 6'7" girl, Allison Bales who's pretty damn good...all-time leader in ACC blocks and NCAA Tournament history in blocks.


Yeah Bales is pretty damn good. She's a senior at Duke.

The thing about DeHaan is that she is already putting up better numbers than Bales and DeHaan is only a freshman. 
Current season averages...

*Bales:*
11.4 points
7.1 rebounds
4.8 blocks

*DeHaan:*
13.4 points
9.1 rebounds
4.6 blocks 

Imagine what kind of player she's going to be in a few years when she's a junior and senior! I think girl is going to be National Player of the Year good.


----------

